# نفسك تروح القدس....سافر معانا



## jesus_son012 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور كنيسة القيامة بامكانيات رهيبة حرك الماوس على الصورة ترى الكنيسة كاملة

**



**صورة بانورما للجلجثة بامكانيات كبيرة استخدم الماوس
*http://www.romiosini.org.gr/skn/panorama/panorama_golgothas.html

*صور كنيسة القيامة بامكانيات رهيبة حرك الماوس على الصورة ترى الكنيسة كاملة
*http://www.romiosini.org.gr/skn/panorama/panorama_panagios_tafos.html

*منقول للامانة
*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

روعه جدا جدا جدا
شكراا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jesus_son012 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> روعه جدا جدا جدا
> شكراا
> ربنا يباركك​



مشكووووووووووووور لمرورك اخى النهيسى


----------



## MAJI (25 سبتمبر 2011)

رائعة جدا
شكرا على تعبك
الرب يباركك


----------



## سمراءءء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*روعه اقدس مكان 
انا بحس براحه لما  ازورها واصلي بيها واضوي شمع  احساس غريب يا رب ما حرم اي شخص من زيارتها ويقدس بيها *​


----------



## jesus_son012 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

> رائعة جدا
> شكرا على تعبك
> الرب يباركك


مرسى لمرورك اخى ماجى يسوع يباركك

​ 
​
​


----------



## jesus_son012 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

> ​*روعه اقدس مكان
> انا بحس براحه لما  ازورها واصلي بيها واضوي شمع  احساس غريب يا رب ما حرم اي شخص من زيارتها ويقدس بيها *


مرسى كتير اختى سمراء المسيح يباركك


----------

